# What is your favorite species of tortoise?



## tortoisetime565 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm just curious to see everyone's favorite species and why? What makes them so awesome?

Mine would have to be my sulcatas. I love that they all have such hardy personalities. I also like that they eat grass which means I will not have to mow their enclosures. (Lol) but I also love all my other torts!


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2014)

Love my leopard. Then I would have too say the Aldabra. Love their size.


----------



## kathyth (Feb 27, 2014)

What a hard question..... I guess Redfoots and Calif Desert.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 27, 2014)

Based on personality a Sulcata. Based on looks a Leopard. Based on what I want that I don't have an Aldabra.


----------



## Elohi (Feb 27, 2014)

I have little experience. I have an ornate boxie and my Leo trio. And I've had a 3 toed a long time ago. 

I love my Leo's like I love my dogs and previous animals I have had. I love my boxie, but he is kind of aggressive when he doesn't want to be bothered. But holy moly he is gorgeous. 

I hope to have sulcatas someday, like when my kids are grown or mostly grown. 
I don't currently have the type of yard that would work for a Sulcata since they burrow, so I went with Leo's. I'm REALLY glad I did because they are beautiful and thoroughly entertaining. They have great personalities and are gorgeous. 


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I hope to have sulcatas someday, like when my kids are grown or mostly grown.
> I don't currently have the type of yard that would work for a Sulcata since they burrow...



Not all of them burrow, and its pretty easy to discourage the ones that occasionally do try. In my group of adults I only got one attempt to dig every six months or so. I would just move the digger, shove the dirt back in the hole with my foot, and drop a cinder block in that spot for a couple of weeks. That is all it ever took. My outdoor living juries, never dig. Just thought I'd throw that out there. Don't let that detail stop you if you really want one.


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 27, 2014)

South African leopards are my fav. Hardy, good size, great personalities, and high variability in pattern.


----------



## Elohi (Feb 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to have sulcatas someday, like when my kids are grown or mostly grown.
> ...



Good to know tom! Thank you! 
Of course I may be kidding myself about digging my yard. My home was placed on bedrock. Sod laid over a layer of dirt they had dumped in. There are some places that are impossible to dig at all. Hahahaha. 
A jack hammer was required when they built the fence...


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## DeanS (Feb 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to have sulcatas someday, like when my kids are grown or mostly grown.
> ...



Yeah! But what's your favorite, Tom!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Feb 27, 2014)

I like aldabras too. But I don't have one. I guess they would also be my favorite!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 27, 2014)

Not a tortoise, but my very favorite are the box turtles. They are just so personable. Next would be the Manouria.


----------



## TortieLuver (Feb 27, 2014)

That is by far one of the hardest questions for me I love the interaction and personality that Sulcatas have. I enjoy watching/observing my Leopards and Sri Lankan stars. For a smaller tortoise species, the Hermanns are so personable as well


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know that I can pick a favorite. Each species has its good and bad points. It just depends on the day you ask me.

My favorites are:
Sulcatas
South African Leopards
Russians
Hermanns
Burmese Stars
Radiateds
and Galapagos

I like a lot of the other ones too, but I've eliminated them from my wish list for a variety of reasons.


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 27, 2014)

I personally like the red footed torts the most . Then it would be my sulcatas they are grumpy sometimes . My favorite water turtles would be alligator snappers just because they look prehistoric . Then it would be the common snapping turtle . The the red ear sliders . They are just cool to watch .


----------



## tortgirl123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Stuck between the red foot and the Galapagos .I love the red foots because their coloring is beautiful! And Galapagos are so unique, they are like Dino's! They are so fascinating!


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in trouble.....I love hem all.


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 27, 2014)

I love all torts, but I have a soft spot for them 'catas.


----------



## bigred (Feb 27, 2014)

Until I have owned all species I could not honestly answer this question. A ploughshare would surely be on my list


----------



## monsteraldabra (Feb 27, 2014)

80% Aldabra..
30% Aldabra..


----------



## juli11 (Feb 27, 2014)

My favorites are K.lobatsiana and I.forstenii.
The lobatsiana are very rare but they are pretty easy to hold. And forstenii are just beautiful!


----------



## tortoiseowner101 (Feb 28, 2014)

My top 5:
Radiated
Aldabra 
Sulcata 
SA leopard 
Elongated


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 28, 2014)

ive only worked with russian's but a friend has a red foot that has made me want to get one which i'm doing next week they just seem so active and curious and like to explore where as my russians would just be like garbage disposal's all they wanted to do is eat eat eat eat and they are still that way even in a huge outdoor enclosure (a friend in california has them now)


----------



## HermanniChris (Mar 2, 2014)

I have to agree with the fact that since I have not kept every single species out there, it's difficult to really make a strong decision. Having said that, I think I can say that I've worked with a good amount. Everything from Aldabras, to the spiders, to stars, to radiata, the big Africans, many Asian species, the Testudos, the red foots, the yellow foots, the North American tortoises, the hingebacks...the list goes on. So, out of what I have had the pleasure of being hands on with I'm sure most of you know I'm a Hermann's fanatic. Mainly the Western Hermann's (T. h. hermanni). Why? Rarity, personality, size and that yellow. You just don't see that kind of yellow even on the highest of high yellow stars.

Following close behind the hermanni, are without a doubt, at least in my current collection:

Manouria emys phayrei (the ACTUAL living dinosaurs)
Testudo marginata (big points here, phenomenal species)
Astrochelys radiata (can't beat that walk with that domed shell)
Geochelone platynota (personality through the roof)
Gopherus berlandieri (the "wild wild west" tortoise)

But let's face it....they're all awesome in one way or another, common or rare, just fantastic creatures that every single one of us should kiss the ground we walk on for being lucky enough to have them.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 6, 2014)

Absolutely #1 with me are Hermann's, although I like all of the Testudo family.

If I lived somewhere that the weather stayed warm enough for them to live outside 24/7/365, I love an Aldabra, too.


----------



## plamphier (Mar 7, 2014)

I have two Russians but hands down fave, my 30 yr. old CA Desert Tortoise Teddy, who takes the cake. He's not beautiful on first inspection if you've seen the gopheri, they're dusty looking and not wildly colored), but there's something so other-worldly and sweet about him. When I take him to college for environmentalism classes the kids go crazy for him.


----------



## argus333 (Mar 10, 2014)

black burmese, aldabra, sulcata, leopard, burms have best personalities of any tortoise.


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2014)

argus333 said:


> ...burms have best personalities of any tortoise.



Hmmm... How many sulcata have you raised? How many burms?


----------



## hunterk997 (Mar 10, 2014)

I only have two tortoises, but I really dream on getting a variety of species once I'm older and settled down. I think my dream tortoise is a sulcata. But my favorites would have to be the two I keep; hermanns and russian.


----------



## Brandonfij01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I love my sulcatas


----------



## tortadise (Mar 19, 2014)

This somewhat depends on which aspect the keeper is looking at. Each species is completely diverse and unique. From a biological standpoint I find the Psammobates(Tent/Geometric), Chilensis(Chaco), Pyxis(Spider), Homopus(Padlopers) and Bolsen most intriguing. They are exposed to such extreme temperatures and deathly landscapes. it amazes me how they thrive in such the ways they do and stay oh so very small(except the Bolsen). A lovely design nature indented for these. Especially the Geometric(psammobates geometricus) the eldest of the tortoises from Pangaea times. 

Personality wise I give hands down to Manouria and Indotestudo for sure.

Intelligence I also give to Manouria

My favorite out of the collection would be Hinge-backs, Egyptians, Mountains, and the favorite of all is the Chacos. They are the most interesting species, great personality, tiny size, and very curious with intelligent wonders.


----------



## Star-of-India (Apr 13, 2014)

Never met a tortoise I didn't like, to paraphrase Will Rogers I believe...


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 13, 2014)

RADIATED being my dream tort..... i still love my Indian star...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2014)

*Aldabra, of course i am very biased, lol!*


----------



## Star-of-India (Apr 15, 2014)

Impressive tort, Aldabraman!


----------



## FLINTUS (Apr 16, 2014)

In terms of the species I would like, manouria impressa, indotestudo forstenii and some of the S.African species, like homophus sp. and psammobates sp.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 18, 2014)

My favorite type ( I don't know the name but) it has a tail , 4 legs , a shell , and a head ! Sorry I gess I'm trieing to say I love them ALL 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Nolan1992 (Apr 19, 2014)

Personality: Aldabra, Sulcata, Hermanni 
Attractiveness: Aldabra, Radiated, Sri Lankan Star


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Apr 19, 2014)

I've only ever had a Hermanns, but I definitely think I made the right choice...they are my perfect tort. I love the looks and personality, and just everything.

If I didn't have to be practical about environment and space and money and all that, I'd love Aldabras. I go through AldabraMan's photos like candy. I would never own one but I'd love to just experience them.

Not tortoises, but I do plan on foraying into box turtles once my fiance and I settle down and buy a home. I always enjoy living vicariously through members here who have them. I'd love to get a small group of them and build them a great backyard. They're probably my second favorites.


----------



## Briony Wright (Apr 19, 2014)

Hermanns, they're so sociable and patient!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 19, 2014)

That actually is a harder question than it seems. My most favorite I think are Gopherus agassizii, but then there's Bob with the big Sulcata personality, or my box turtles with the charming personalities and my one Hermanni, Queenie who is a really easy keeper. Guess I do not have a definitive answer...


----------



## Briony Wright (Apr 20, 2014)

Although hermanns are my favourite, I think all tortoises have fairly big personalities, this is why they are such a good pet. Each torty I've come across is completely different, even my two have completely different traits despite being together for so long, they keep life interesting


----------



## yillt (May 7, 2014)

My favourite is definitely marginated. My little one Twix recently changed and now he loves being around humans more than anything. When I walk into the room he looks up at me and walks over to the side of the cage towards me. It is so sweet I hate leaving him alone.


----------



## Saleama (May 7, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Not a tortoise, but my very favorite are the box turtles. They are just so personable. Next would be the Manouria.


 I have to agree with Yvonne. My Sulcatas and Leopards are treasures. I love bath time and taking them out for sun. I find myself watching and interacting way more with the box turtles. There is just something about dumping a hundred crickets in a 40 gallon fish tank filled with baby box turtles that is exciting. Don't get me started on the super worm hunts or the red worm balls! Hands down the most fun to be had with a shelled reptile! Of course, then there is building and growing my garden that I use to house my Russian. So I guess my favorite is all of the above, lol.


----------



## Saleama (May 7, 2014)

tortadise said:


> This somewhat depends on which aspect the keeper is looking at. Each species is completely diverse and unique. From a biological standpoint I find the Psammobates(Tent/Geometric), Chilensis(Chaco), Pyxis(Spider), Homopus(Padlopers) and Bolsen most intriguing. They are exposed to such extreme temperatures and deathly landscapes. it amazes me how they thrive in such the ways they do and stay oh so very small(except the Bolsen). A lovely design nature indented for these. Especially the Geometric(psammobates geometricus) the eldest of the tortoises from Pangaea times.
> 
> Personality wise I give hands down to Manouria and Indotestudo for sure.
> 
> ...


 LOL... Not everybody has over thirty different species to enjoy and appreciate like you do. I can't imagine you not going from enclosure to enclosure saying "this is my favorite!, no, THIS is my favorite, oh wait, this...."


----------



## tortadise (May 7, 2014)

Haha yeah this is very true Stephen.


----------



## CourtneyG (May 7, 2014)

I enjoy my Pancakes, silly goofballs the lot of them. But I really want to get a Galapagos tortoise, I think they are so awesome and have laid back personalities.


----------



## Neal (May 8, 2014)

Although I don't have as many as I once did, leopard tortoises of any variation will go down as my all time favorite, although I do admire Indian stars equally as much. Leopards were really what brought me into the tortoise hobby. Having worked with several other types, these two stick stick out above the rest for a lot of reasons. Most of which are the opposite of what is commonly shared on this forum about these two species. Personalities, hardiness, etc...


----------



## tortadise (May 8, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> I enjoy my Pancakes, silly goofballs the lot of them. But I really want to get a Galapagos tortoise, I think they are so awesome and have laid back personalities.


Pancakes are awesome. Galapagos are actually quite aggressive for a tortoise species. Once they mature of course. The wee little guys are always fun.


----------



## Draekonic (May 12, 2014)

Pancakes are definitely the best. Their natural defence systems are so clever and they can have some great patterns!


----------



## kball (May 24, 2014)

I agree with tom. I like them all.


----------



## Quince Wood (May 31, 2014)

I would have to say a sulcata,they are cute yet they are the 3rd largest tortoise in the world and one of the friendliest


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (May 31, 2014)

Tough question... I've always wanted a sulcata but I have a russian for now ...they are my favorite
I love my russian


----------



## yillt (Jun 1, 2014)

I love them all and I love aldabras but my marginated Billy is the best. Aldabras are my favourite species but Billy is my favourite tort.


----------



## Jlant85 (Jun 3, 2014)

My first tortoise Shelby will always be my favorite tortoise of them all! She is a Testudo Greaca Greaca ^_^ I love that girl! But species, i would have to say the radiated! i love the shell pattern. Up next would be the pancake! I MEAN LOOK AT IT! SOOOOOO FLAT! SUCH A CUTIE! Oh dont get me started on Indian Stars! UGGG nvm i cant decide which are my favorites >.< I love them all!


----------



## mitchellr (Jun 3, 2014)

Radiated! Very personable and calm.


----------



## turtledan77 (Jun 4, 2014)

I think that the Burmese star tortoise is the coolest looking one out there. Wish I could own one!


----------



## IntenseCookie (Jun 14, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm just curious to see everyone's favorite species and why? What makes them so awesome?
> 
> Mine would have to be my sulcatas. I love that they all have such hardy personalities. I also like that they eat grass which means I will not have to mow their enclosures. (Lol) but I also love all my other torts!


I've always had a soft spot for the species Lonesome George belonged too... but it's exciting and my heart is broken <//3 The two runner ups are the red footed tortoise and desert tortoise.


----------



## AmRoKo (Jul 4, 2014)

I love all my torts, but Sulcata's are probably my favorite they are just so silly sometimes and they are little shelled piggies and their big meaty arms and elephant legs are soooo cute. :3


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 4, 2014)

1st-sulcatas (there like the elephants of tortoises and are so beautiful and i love them!) 2nd-Hermanns (the first torts i knew about and my 2 are hermanns) and 3rd leopard


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 4, 2014)

I love my THBs, but I had never considered having them before I was offered to take in these 2. I fell in love with their temperament and their compact size. I also love the native species to my homeland, the Amazon. 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

